# Fissidens Grandifrons var. Planiccaulis



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Planiccaulis it is still one of the most magnificent fissidens found in aquarium. Its unique design create dark-green branches and oblique stacked leaves. Its slow growth makes it very desirable moss. Could not be confused with any other Fissidens. One of my favourite moss.


----------

